# Possible Beginning of Ich?



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

I've had my Bolivian rams in my 55 for about a week. Today, I've noticed a very faint and small white dot on one of my rams fins. Right now, it is perfectly healthy like the rest of my fish and showing no signs of disease. I have checked all the other fish thoroughly and there are no signs of ich on them. My water parameters are fine ( 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite, 5 Nitrate), temp is at 78F. I do have some rid ich plus on hand that I could use if need be. Am I overreacting? Should I treat now incase it gets worse? Or should I wait to see if more white spots develop on other fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is it scratching? Can you get a good pic. White dots can be injuries or flukes as well as ich. Pale is odd for an ich spot.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Which fins? Bolivians do get egg spots on the anal fin.


----------



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

I dont think this will help. its the best I can do..its on the dorsal fin. Its also not scratching or showing any other signs of ich


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It doesn't look like ich to me. Too translucent.


----------

